# Action Shots!!



## pugsly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok guys so we have seen just about every species ppl own now in different threads so rather start them off again (which I am all for if you like) I wanna see some actions shots, there the hardest to capture, especially my little snappy-tom i blink and he is in and out let alone waiting for my finger which is being bitten on to take a photo!! 

So everyone check your photo folders and lets see them!


----------



## pugsly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok ill start if off then!! not my pics but some good ones anyways.


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 19, 2005)

Here is some of my 'action shots'. Only feeding though.


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 19, 2005)

and another


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

ssssnakeman where are ur pics of ur snappy coastal??


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 19, 2005)

i think these have been on b4
baz


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 19, 2005)

going going gone


----------



## OuZo (Apr 19, 2005)

a couple...


----------



## dee4 (Apr 19, 2005)

my dee


----------



## hugsta (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool pics guys, I have only got one action shot though and no, I am not a sicko.....


----------



## skunk (Apr 19, 2005)

*AHhhaah*

hahaha daz !! put the video Up !! U know which one im talkin bout ! :shock: 

:twisted:


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 19, 2005)

:lol: you sure about that ? :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 19, 2005)

Yep bring on some action shots...something different or funny even,get inventive...could keep the thread going as a type of photo comp like has been suggested....then a poll feor action shot of the week,no prizes etc just some fun and a chance to hone some camera skills???


----------



## jezza (Apr 19, 2005)

Great shots guys, love the shed shot Zoe.
Sounds like a plan Browns, 
here is one for now!!!!! Not real exciting :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Apr 19, 2005)

> hahaha daz !! put the video Up !! U know which one im talkin bout !



That would be reptile pedophilia skunk.....LOL


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 19, 2005)

Mack E Ack Shun


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 19, 2005)

*Brutus*

I always miss the **** when Brutus yawns so here is him eating instead.

Simone.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: Brutus*

That looks like it's just an entre,looks like a big boy!


----------



## Bouncer (Apr 20, 2005)

some feeders...


----------



## Linus (Apr 20, 2005)

That shot of your diamond shedding is awesome zoe. I've seen it in your gallery before and it inspired me to try and catch mine in a a similar position but he would always wait til I wasn't looking. He esacped though.  

My new hatchling though did his first shed while sitting in my hand! I lieterally held the edge of the old skin and he wiggled out. Cool huh!  So hopefully will get some good pics like yours.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 20, 2005)

going going gone2


----------



## alexr (Apr 20, 2005)

No way Ssssnakeman - that is awsome. Can't wait to show my kids that one. When will the frog eat again?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 20, 2005)

that was a mouse my jungle didnt like the smell of for some reason..i hate waste so i thought id wave in front of kermy there..that was this morning and he has kept it down this long  next time i feed him is when hes looking hungry,about a week from now i think,lol
he eats a mouse a month,as well as anything i can catch


----------



## deano351 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thats unreal. Great shot ssssnakeman
He must be all stomach


----------



## ether (Apr 20, 2005)

> kermy



Gotta love that name as well, great pics!!


----------



## OuZo (Apr 20, 2005)

holy crap snakeman! thats awesome! 

thanx heaps linus! sorry to hear your snakey escaped tho . i used to keep my little guy in an enclosure on my desk so i've seen him shed heaps of times now which is pretty lucky


----------



## beknluke (Apr 20, 2005)

Hmmm, think I need a new camera....
Mine is no good with 'movement' shots....
But unreal piccies everyone - congrats on your photography skills


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2005)

That's like a green version of Dr.Who's tardis hehehehehe Bigger on the inside than the outside - In my 13yrs of keeping a GTF I have never seen anything quite like it :lol: Hehehee

3 shots from me :wink:


----------



## pugsly (Apr 20, 2005)

Cool stuff guys exactly what I was looking for!

Keep up the good work once again


----------



## improvius (Apr 20, 2005)

Anthill:










-Imp


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 20, 2005)

here's a few...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 20, 2005)

wow browns,,,thats a close up
,by george i think he's go it
im pinching thes pics,lol
baz


----------



## OuZo (Apr 20, 2005)

nobody likes you or your pics browneye go away


----------



## Linus (Apr 20, 2005)

Think you got the hang of the camera now Browns. Great shots


----------



## Vat69 (Apr 20, 2005)

Not a great pic (althought I quite like it)...umm..def. an action shot.. just something different.
Her feet are dangeling off the ground, although it doesn't really look it.
She gets excited when there's steak involved. 
*Sorry to all those who've perused my gallery,it's been there for a while. :roll:


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 20, 2005)

> nobody likes you or your pics browneye go away


lmao zoester,when are you going to get yourself a bhp.....breed those diamonds and get yourself a pair :wink:


----------



## Stevo (Apr 20, 2005)

I got a good homemade snake video i could put up but im not sure if it would last long :roll:


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 20, 2005)

Is taht of your olive mate?


----------



## Stevo (Apr 20, 2005)

Nah bredli, but one of my mates is in it to


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 20, 2005)

BHP with good taste in beer and quality rodents and rabbit sausages :lol: 




Cape that threw himself out of the cage lunging for the rat....very enthusiastic feeder


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 20, 2005)

hahaha bite night?


----------



## Ricko (Apr 20, 2005)

bite night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stevo (Apr 20, 2005)

Lol the guy is a legend in the pub from that night


----------



## OuZo (Apr 20, 2005)

lol that was a scary vid :lol:

i want a woma browneye  dunno if i can breed sunny...she scares all the boys lmao. little ju,les freaks out when he smells her!


----------



## steve6610 (Apr 20, 2005)

hi browns,
love the close ups, always wanted to see my rats going down real close up, 
but if you keep feeding your snakes to take pic's you will be needing more sooner then later, 
:wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:  , 
keep up the pic's, we all love them, 
i'll have to get our camera worked out when it comes back from getting fixed, 

cheers,
steve.......


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Steve,those rats are going down a treat  

Come on surely someone has some more action shots,what about monitors and elapids etc???????


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 20, 2005)

This is nothing like your shots Browns but here's Thelma.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

Love your Blackheaded's Browns

Simone.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanx Simone,that's a shyte hot pic!!!


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 20, 2005)

When i tried taking it i had 6 blurred ones cos she was jumping while trying to eat the cricket. She always lets the cricket sit at the end of her mouth before chomping on it

Simone.
Ta Browns


----------



## steve6610 (Apr 20, 2005)

(img)http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/steve6610/ivory_bite_3.thumb.jpg(/img)

not sure if this will work, but if it does it's not an action shot, but the result of an action shot,

cheers,
steve.........


----------



## improvius (Apr 20, 2005)

Not sure how much longer it will be active, but here's a nice vid that someone else made of a female BP striking a live feeder.

-Imp


----------



## steve6610 (Apr 20, 2005)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/steve6610/ivory_bite_3.thumb.jpg

lets try this way,


----------



## steve6610 (Apr 20, 2005)

lets try again


----------



## steve6610 (Apr 20, 2005)

at last i've work it out, now to work out how to enlarge it a bit, 
another after action shot, i'll have to learn to move my hand quicker, :shock: 
this bite was from mums "pet", just shows what happens if your slow when feeding frozen food to any snakes, :wink: 





cheers,
steve........


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 20, 2005)

> Come on surely someone has some more action shots,what about monitors



This counts as action, doesn't it?






I also have some pictures which look very similar, involving the female in this shot, another female, and the male in this shot watching from a distance. Interesting behaviour; goannas seem to have problems with inappropriate behavioural programs being activated.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 20, 2005)

Bi sexual goannas, thats a new one!

Guess I should have named this thread feeding pics...not ta worry love those shots browns your now quite the photographer!!

Keep up the good work guys, and for goodness sake more people tell me how they cool there snakes!! (doesnt have to be diamonds)


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 21, 2005)

> Bi sexual goannas, thats a new one!



Pretty old really, very common in goannas.



> Guess I should have named this thread feeding pics



Oops, action is easy to misinterpret. Here's a feeding one.






Of course, if you want scarey feeding shots...


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 21, 2005)

What type of insect is that monitor eating sdaji?


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 21, 2005)

It's a preying mantid, Hierodula sp.

I deleted a fair bit of my gallery recently, but I think there's still a picture of a Hierodula in there. Funnily enough, I just threw that one's niece on the compost heap today!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 21, 2005)

can we get a bigger shot of that enclosure sdaji..great pic,i couldnt work it out for a second,lol


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 21, 2005)

> can we get a bigger shot of that enclosure sdaji



I'm afraid I'm going to have to say no. Unfortunately, there isn't enough space in front of the enclosure to get far enough back to get the whole thing in shot (I said this just before my article on the species was published and they didn't believe me, so someone came over to take the shot, and he couldn't do it either  :roll: :lol: ).

If you're wondering how to house them, gilleni are extremely easy to keep happy, they don't need a lot of space (although mine have heaps) and will tolerate a very wide range of enclosures, as long as there is a good temperature gradient and blasting hot basking spot for some of the day. Over the past few years, they have come down in price by about 90% too, which is great for people wanting a really awesome animal at an affordable price (although it would have been nice for me to get $30,000 or so for this season's babies! :lol: I started breeding them too late!  ). 

Oh, no, I'm not trying to give myself a plug, I'm sold out for the season, go and buy a beardy or something, people   :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 21, 2005)

heres an action pic,dont know who took it or where it is..
just goes to show,you dont leave home without ur camera
baz


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 21, 2005)

this lil beardie is a pig


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Apr 21, 2005)

ha craig.a.c, is that a cocconut in your enclosure?


----------



## instar (Apr 21, 2005)

Action!


----------



## Hickson (Apr 21, 2005)

Hix


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Ashley, sure is. I took it out the back and threw it on the ground as hard as I could to break it in half. They make good hides.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 21, 2005)

few more pics....come on people where's the pics???




















I love the blue this girl has around her eyes


----------



## jezza (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok so feeding pics are the go?
There are some great pics here!
Love em!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

There's some great pics there guys. These aren't the best pics but you asked for action.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 21, 2005)

You da man BROWNS! love em


----------



## basketcase (Apr 21, 2005)

i wouldnt call it an action shot exactly, aside from the tongue. but if you could see how he was huffing and puffing when i took the photo, you'd agree it is


----------



## longtom (Apr 22, 2005)

think the frogs best so far really cool


----------



## Linus (Apr 22, 2005)

That last shot is great basket case. What sort of snake is it and is it pre-slough or are its eyes that colour?


----------



## Jarvis78 (Apr 22, 2005)

I have been trying to catch my beardy eating (or doing something) ever since this thread started, and every time i look away for a second is when he decides to munch on a cricket. :roll: :x 

I'll get him soon


----------



## longtom (Apr 22, 2005)

*beardeds*

basking not an action shot just learning how to post pics


----------



## basketcase (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah its in slough linus, its a fer de lance (bothrops atrox)


----------



## hugsta (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is one of diamonds doing the wild thing....LOL


----------



## angelrose (Apr 22, 2005)

Vat69 said:


> Not a great pic (althought I quite like it)...umm..def. an action shot.. just something different.
> Her feet are dangeling off the ground, although it doesn't really look it.
> She gets excited when there's steak involved.
> *Sorry to all those who've perused my gallery,it's been there for a while. :roll:



Can i see the person on the rest of that hand???

Angel


----------



## skunk (Apr 22, 2005)

Lol hugsta !!! more "action" shots from ur collection Eh !!! got a snake vid ? lol :shock:


----------



## ad (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is my female bhp, she is in great condition this year!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 22, 2005)

yeh thats a great pic ad,,she is definitely in good nic
baz


----------



## Gerry (Apr 22, 2005)

pic of leroy eating


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

*mullet feeding*

mullet feeding


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 23, 2005)

*RE: mullet feeding*

Everyone knows i'm biased towards Land Mullets......thats a top group of pics longtom.
Here's some of my Shinglebacks porking out on their rolled oats. 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

Simone


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

*RE: mullet feeding*

excellent pic ive never tried rolled oates on animals beforewill have to see if mullet like it there favarite id have to say is mushrooms, bannana but thre quite partile to the odd pinkie rat which surprized me


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 23, 2005)

*RE: mullet feeding*

Breeding pair of land mullets for $550 on reptilesdownunder!


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 23, 2005)

*RE: mullet feeding*

My girl, eats all of it. Mushies definately her favourite and she does eat pinkies, most fruit especially blackberries and her rolled oats. Put a bit of honey and egg into it and some grapes. Dad and i figured out the rolled oats when we were on the gold coast and we were staying next door to a group of surfies who every morning would stick their bowls out the window and scrap their rolled oats onto the ground. And every morning there would be the four biggest fattest blue tongue lizards you have ever seen licking the ground clean of the rolled oats. This happened every day for the two weeks we were there.

Simone.


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

*RE: mullet feeding*

looks like rolled qates will find there way into the trolley this week


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 23, 2005)

*RE: mullet feeding*

Yeah i have seen the add Browns- Shame i have just spent $600 on 2 Diamond pythons otherwise i'd be grabbing them for sure. I wonder if they can be cuddled like Marcia?

Simone.


----------



## longtom (Apr 23, 2005)

*RE: mullet feeding*

mine dont cuddle but will take food from your fingers


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 23, 2005)

*RE: mullet feeding*



> I wonder if they can be cuddled like Marcia?


They mightn't but i'm sure with time put in the babies they produce might.


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 23, 2005)

*RE: mullet feeding*

I had so much fun trying to get some good shots of my Belle feeding. I was aiming to get the best shot of her striking and in the end she shot out the cage at me and of course i wussed it. Dropped the rat and the camera and by the time i got re focused Belle was already eating. hmmmmmm. At least Brutus is better behaved.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

Simone.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok so here is Snappy-Tom thought I would post some pics as I started the thread and didnt post any pics!


----------



## Duke_jensen (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm spewin I fed my new bhp a pinky rabbit y'day but I didn't take any photo's, He looked so funny to because he had all its head in and the pink ears were sticking out the side of his black mouth


----------



## ad (Apr 24, 2005)

this little girl thought she would start with my finger before consuming the rest of me.
Damn, another recurring sore every 12 months!! lol


----------



## Linus (Apr 24, 2005)

Here is my former diamond. I think he was just yawning but it looks more exciting than that so thought I'd post it.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 24, 2005)

Great pic ad love it. 

What happened to ya Diamond Linus??


----------



## Linus (Apr 24, 2005)

my diamond escaped in december pugsly and i never found him. he was only 11 months old and just starting to show colour so was very sad for us but we have a new hatchling diamond now which is super placid so all is well again


----------



## Cerion (Apr 24, 2005)

hugsta said:


> > hahaha daz !! put the video Up !! U know which one im talkin bout !
> 
> 
> 
> That would be reptile pedophilia skunk.....LOL



err don't ya mean reptile porn? Who said they are underage?


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 24, 2005)

did you take these pics...the copperheads eye follows you 
baz


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 24, 2005)

action,,wish i could take pics like this


----------



## Skorpious (Apr 24, 2005)

His some more I took today.

One of my childrens.







One of my female darwins. She seems a little confused as to how to get this one down.












My other female darwin.


----------



## joughin (Apr 24, 2005)

ssssnakeman said:


> did you take these pics...the copperheads eye follows you
> baz


nah i didnt hellz no mate good pics though aye


----------



## Bouncer (Apr 25, 2005)

Missed the action in the first pic, but got the results, lol. That ones from our big girl from Azz.


----------



## improvius (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok, I had to add this one from last night. It's one of the wife's Childreni. Yes, he has tied himself in a knot, and yes, he is upside-down. (Actually, true to their nature, all of the Australian snakes here in the US eat upside down. It's a fact! :lol: )

-Imp


----------



## tourett (Apr 27, 2005)

One of my young Olives Carmilla. 1+2


----------



## tourett (Apr 27, 2005)

One of my young Olives Carmilla. 3+4


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 27, 2005)

great piccs tourette,,love the lighting,,brings back memories of paris hiltons snapper :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Apr 27, 2005)

LMAO Baz, it sure does....LOL.



> Ok, I had to add this one from last night. It's one of the wife's Childreni. Yes, he has tied himself in a knot, and yes, he is upside-down. (Actually, true to their nature, all of the Australian snakes here in the US eat upside down. It's a fact! )



That's cause they come from down under improvius....LOL


----------



## Jake.msv (Apr 27, 2005)

Loving all the pictures everyone!!!!, it even inspired me to try and post one of my own. (hope it works!)







This was Jakes first feed for 7mths, had him outside getting sun and decided to try him on a rat, glad i did!


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## pugsly (Apr 27, 2005)

wow browns taking some amazing shots these days glad the help paid off for ya!!


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah thanks mate,just needed a push in the right direction , now i just need to hone the skills a bit more and achieve what i got my camera for.How do you put a copywrite on a pic?


----------



## pugsly (Apr 27, 2005)

what do ya mean achieve what ya got ya camera for i think you have already done that! or are you going to sell the pics you take to publishers or something?? 

Well as far as i understand you need to register it but an easier way would just be to put a c with a circle around it onto the pic, i think you can do it in like microsoft word or somethin. (no idea really!)


----------



## pugsly (Apr 27, 2005)

found it go to insert then symbol and you will find it there, then cut and paste it onto your photo, dont no if that makes it legally copyrighted but hey i would fall for it


----------



## Jake.msv (Apr 27, 2005)

"Browns" AKA Don brownio. The up-coming godfather of digital images!
KEEP THOSE GREAT PICS COMING BROWNS!!!

Zoll.

P.S browns look for a 'watermarking' prog. copyright for ya pics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey browns just use like paint or photoshop and draw a C with a circle round it (may not be legally copyrighted but looks the same)


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 27, 2005)

:lol: just some photography stuff for a book some day :wink:


----------



## pugsly (Apr 27, 2005)

cool! do i get a free copy cause i taught you everything I know!! (or lack of...)


----------



## alexr (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Browns, you can get a plugin for photoshop that embeds a watermark (that you can't see) in the picture. BUT then use this tool to read the watermark back and thus prove the picture is your property. (if interested let me know and I will hunt for more info)

I have also seen people place there names across the front of the image, where it would be too difficult to remove the letters without destroying the picture. 

However if you include your email address on the image, if anyone wants to use the image they can get in contact with you to gain your permission. 

From memory, there is some "digital media rights" legislation introduced some time ago which automatically makes anything you take pictures of (for example) automatically your property. (Some exceptions though - like pictures of well known and recongisable icons - such as opera house, or that rock previously known as aires rock.)

What was the GTS eating? it looked like tuna...


----------



## Bouncer (Apr 27, 2005)

Your Photographs are automatically copyrighted to you Browns. You can digitally watermark your work but it's best to just add your name and either web address or email if your going to post them online. Appearing in a book, you would only have to give yourself credit somewhere in the book.
Magic photo's by the way.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks again for the tips guys


----------



## atili_zard (Apr 27, 2005)

*an action*

Let me try this one. I hope it's good enough :roll:


----------



## alexr (Apr 27, 2005)

*RE: an action*

love the colours, is that in an outside aviery atili_zard.

I want to do this in Sydney - (but guess I would by limited to diamonds). Where are you atili_zard?

Alex.


----------



## atili_zard (Apr 27, 2005)

*RE: an action*

No, it's not aviery. It's only portable mesh enclosure made for reptile. I use it to bask my blue tongue and snake in sunny day. 

I am in melbourne. It will be too cold for outside aviery 

Seby


----------



## alexr (Apr 27, 2005)

*RE: an action*

Hey Seby,

Where did you get the portable mesh enclsure? 

Several weeks ago I saw some people on this site talking about buying similar things from $2 shop, and mod'ing for there reptiles. (I think they were covers for food like what you would use on a picnic)


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

*RE: an action*

Alexr, you can get them from either animalattraction or the herpshop mate. They are great for sunning herps without having to worrie about escape or attack from outside animals.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 28, 2005)

*RE: an action*

I've got 1/2 dozen of the Herp Shop ones, they are fantastic! AND cheap


----------



## junglemad (Apr 28, 2005)

*Neil Diamond*

Nice sized rat from Shane disappearing


----------



## longtom (Apr 29, 2005)

*RE: Neil Diamond*

like the rosetts on your diamond junglemaid


----------



## junglemad (Apr 29, 2005)

*RE: Neil Diamond*

She is beautiful...even though she has a guy's name. Cooling her now to breed.


----------



## shanesaussie_pythons (Apr 29, 2005)

*action shots*

heres a action shot not many wiil get to see. lucky me shane


----------



## indicus (Apr 29, 2005)

*RE: action shots*

Yeah Shane, not me anyway......looks like good days ahead, if all goes according to plan....good luck!!!
heres a pic, sort of action :roll:


----------



## moosenoose (May 2, 2005)

I think I'll nickname this girl "Fire" (if you play with her you are going to get burned! :twisted: )hehehe if anyone wants a good name for a bitey snake they are welcome to it! But this girl is a real grump and is a friends snake! I make a bit of an effort to get in and handle her and usually escape without a scratch, but this time she wasn?t going to let me get away unscathed! :lol: I think the photos tell the story hehehe The third photo down is where she has a real good bite of me - and still attached! lol I can't say I didn't ask for it! :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (May 2, 2005)

Oh thats a decent bite there Moose. Need me to kiss it better for you?

Simone.


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2005)

That wasn't the only place he was bitten


----------



## nuthn2do (May 2, 2005)

> Hey browns just use like paint or photoshop and draw a C with a circle round it (may not be legally copyrighted but looks the same)



Hold down ALT and type 0169, if your graphics program and font support this you'll get ?


----------



## africancichlidau (May 2, 2005)

*RE: action shots*



> ...even though she has a guy's name



And you are the reverse apparently junglemaId 



> like the rosetts on your diamond junglemaid


:twisted:


----------



## africancichlidau (May 2, 2005)

*RE: action shots*



> Oh thats a decent bite there Moose. Need me to kiss it better for you?
> 
> Simone.



NOW you're in the crap Moosey boy


----------



## moosenoose (May 3, 2005)

*Re: RE: action shots*



africancichlidau said:


> > Oh thats a decent bite there Moose. Need me to kiss it better for you?
> >
> > Simone.
> 
> ...



Hehehe Hmmm loves Fords and snakes! :roll:  You coming down to Melb at any stage Simone?? :twisted: Muhahahaha


----------



## Carney (Jun 16, 2005)

very nice pics guys


----------



## hugsta (Jun 16, 2005)

Can't see your pic Carney.......:-(


----------



## farmdog (Jun 16, 2005)

> africancichlidau wrote:
> Quote:
> 
> Oh thats a decent bite there Moose. Need me to kiss it better for you?
> ...



would say moose is not the only one thinking that!


----------



## rascal779 (Jun 17, 2005)

Ive been away for over a month and look at all the cathching up I have to do!
too many posts to read! lol
I got these pics last night.

Not really action shots but they came up ok.
[/img]


----------

